
What will happen to cryptocurrency in the 2020s? - PatrolX
https://nakamoto.com/crypto-in-the-2020s/
======
0xspace
I think cryptocurrency will be around for awhile. But, it's very difficult for
anyone to use it as intended..a decentralized currency.

Massive swings in value, easy manipulation of value/little regulation, and all
of the hacks we've seen of major exchanges have scared off the average non-
tech user.

My brother, who is tech savvy, had about 30 bitcoin on a hard drive when it
was worth sub $50/bitcoin. He formatted the drive accidentally and completely
lost them all.

